# Bundestagswahl am 27.09.2009 - Eure Wahlentscheidung!



## Walt (7 Sep. 2009)

*Am 27.09.2009 entscheiden die Deutschen darüber, vom wem sie in den nächsten 4 Jahren regiert werden wollen.*

Entscheidet auch Ihr - Wie soll es weitergehen?

Schwarz-Gelb
Schwarz-Rot
Schwarz-Gelb-Grün
Rot-Gelb-Grün
Rot-Dunkelrot
Rot-Dunkelrot-Grün
oder andere?

*Diese Abstimmung soll auch eine Aufforderung sein, mitzumachen!
Beteiligt Euch an der Bundestagswahl 2009. Bei 27 Parteien dürften für Jeden etwas dabei sein. Wer nicht mitmacht verliert die Berechtigung danach zu meckern!*


----------



## General (7 Sep. 2009)

Was ich wähle???

Mein Geheimnis


----------



## Buterfly (7 Sep. 2009)

Ich wähle HSP 

Nö hab mich schon entschieden, aber öffentlich werden's die wenigsten hier sagen.


----------



## Brian (7 Sep. 2009)

Natürlich möchte ich auch nicht hier sagen was ich wähle,aber auf jeden Fall sollte jeder der berechtigt ist dorthin gehen:thumbup:,es ist unser Recht und in anderen Ländern werden deswegen sogar Kriege geführt,also Freunde geht zum Wahllokal,es tut garantiert nicht weh,gruss Brian


----------



## Walt (7 Sep. 2009)

Diese Abstimmung ist ja auch anonym. Keiner hier kann sehen, für wen ihr abgestimmt habt.


----------



## Katzun (9 Sep. 2009)

dann testet euch mal 

http://www.wahl-o-mat.de/bundestagswahl2009/main_app.php


----------



## Walt (16 Sep. 2009)

Die Entscheidung rückt näher, die Spannung wächst.

Finanzminister Peer Steinbrück (SPD) plädiert dafür, die große Koalition fortzusetzen. In Welt.online ist heute zu lesen:

Für Finanzminister Peer Steinbrück (SPD) wäre die Neuauflage der großen Koalition „kein Unglück“. Zwischen Union und SPD gebe es „mehr denn je“ Gemeinsamkeiten, sagte er laut „stern.de“ bei einer Diskussion des Verlags Gruner + Jahr in Hamburg. „Ich erachte die Risiken für die SPD in der Opposition für viel größer - auch durch einen Überbietungswettbewerb durch die Linkspartei“, sagte der SPD-Bundes-Vize. 

Er rechne damit, dass die FDP nach dem 27. September eine Ampel- Koalition im Bund ausschließt. Also gehe es für die SPD darum, Schwarz-Gelb zu verhindern und sich in der jetzigen Koalition „wiederzufinden“, meinte Steinbrück 

Steinbrück lobte die Zusammenarbeit mit Kanzlerin Angela Merkel. „Ich habe viele positive Erfahrungen gemacht“, sagte der SPD-Politiker. Er sei niemals von ihr geleimt worden. „Das, was wir unter vier Augen besprochen haben, blieb unter vier Augen“, sagte der Finanzminister.


----------



## Walt (24 Sep. 2009)

Leute ich oute mich:

_Ich wähle am Sonntag CDU! _

Bin schon etwas älter und habe nicht vergessen, was einmal war! 

Deshalb:
Die LINKE, die SED-Fortsetzungspartei (keine Nachfolgepartei, denn es ist die selbe, sie haben sich nur umbenannt) darf nie wieder Verantwortung für Deutschland tragen. Sie sind verantwortlich für die Berliner Mauer, für Schießbefehl, Bespitzelung, Stasi-Gefängnisse und Verbot der freien Meinungsäußerung. Auch wenn sie sich jetzt sozial gibt und Reichtum für alle verspricht, will sie den Menschen nur Goldstaub in die Augen streuen. Reichtum für alle - so wie in der "DDR"?
Ich komme aus Hessen, bin Ypsilanti-erprobt und weiß daher, dass ich den Versprechungen, die SPD würde nicht mit den Linken zusammen gehen, nicht glauben darf.
Deshalb hier ausnahmsweise ein politisches Statement von mir: Bitte verhindert die Regierungsbeteiligung und somit die Machtübernahme der SED-Fortsetzungspartei in Deutschland nach dem 27.09.2009.

Bitte wählt _CDU_, _CSU_ oder FDP!


Die Puhdys sangen es 1990 so:

Denke ich an Deutschland, fall'n mir Gedichte ein
Klingen grosse Namen raus aus totem Stein
Und in mir ist Schweigen wie nie gekannt
Hier bin ich geboren, das ist mein Land.
Denke ich an Deutschland, ist mir auch nach Schrei'n
Faellt mir soviel Hass, Not und Elend ein
Dann seh ich die Erde zu Asche verbrannt
Hier bin ich geboren, auch das ist mein Land.
Ist alles vergessen, ist alles vergessen,
ist alles vergessen was einmal war ?
Denke ich an Deutschland und an Dich mein Kind
An alle, die in unsre Zeit geboren sind
Denke ich an die Leute drueben und hier, an die,
Die mit uns gemeinsam die Aengste besiegen.
Ich will nicht vergessen, ich will nicht vergessen,
ich will nicht vergessen was einmal war !
Was ist nun wahr ? 

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit!

Gruß Walt


----------



## Katzun (24 Sep. 2009)

ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum "die linke" soviele stimmen bekommt...unglaublich!

ich komme aus den neuen bundesländern und weiß was es heisst unter einer SED regierung zu leben


----------



## Walt (24 Sep. 2009)

Bei uns (Achtung Rätsel!) in der Geburtsstadt von Lena Gercke war in den 70er und 80er Jahren die DKP (Deutsche Kommunistische Partei) im Stadtparlament mit Ergebnissen zwischen 5 und 12 Prozent vertreten. Wir waren einige der ganz wenigen westdeutschen Städte in denen die Kommunisten ins Stadtparlament einziehen konnten. Das Wahlergebnis wurde durch Wohnsitzverlegungen erreicht. DKP-Mitlgieder aus ganz Deutschland verlegten 3 Monate vor der Kommunalwahl in Hauptwohnsitz in unsere Stadt, damit man auch im Westdeutschland eine kommunistische Hochburg hatte. 

Damals gab es ein Konsens, zwischen CDU und SPD, in unserer Stadt eine große Koalition zu bilden, damit die Kommunisten keinen Einfluss haben. Leider hat sich die SPD davon längst verabschiedet.

Übrigens: Nach 1990 hatte die DKP keinen Einfluss mehr auf die hiesiege Stadtpolitik, sie tritt bei Wahlen gar nicht mehr an. Es stellte sich nämlich heraus, dass die komplette Finanzierung aus der "DDR" kam und mit dem Zusammenbruch der SED-Diktatur kein Geld mehr aus Ost-Berlin in DKP fließen konnte.

Ich will nicht vergessen!


----------



## sylkli (24 Sep. 2009)

Ich bin noch etwas unschlüssig.....


----------



## AMUN (24 Sep. 2009)

Meine Partei (freier Sex für freie Bürger ) schafft vermutlich die 5% hürde nicht 

*aber das wichtigste ist ja das man wählen geht*

Bin aber mal gespannt ob es wirklich sooooo viele Protestwähler gibt wie angekündigt 


*Also liebe Leute... denkt dran "wer nicht wählen geht kann auch nicht meckern" *

LG
Amun


----------



## Buterfly (25 Sep. 2009)

AMUN schrieb:


> *Also liebe Leute... denkt dran "wer nicht wählen geht kann auch nicht meckern" *



Aber wer das falsche wählt, tut auch nichts gutes 


Man sollte keiner Wahlempfehlung folgen, sondern sicher selber informieren und zu einem eigenen Ergebnis kommen.

Hier gibt's von der ARD einen Vergleich der Parteiprogramme alle großen Parteien. Wer noch unschlüssig ist, sollte sich 20 min Zeit nehmen und das durchlesen. 

Es lohnt sich, damit eure Stimme wirklich die Partei bekommt, die am meisten eure Meinung wiederspiegelt.


----------

